# Why did you choose a Yak?



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

I am curious as to why you chose a Kayak instead of a 10 or 12 ft or Jon boat --with oars or trolling motor?

I have a 10 ft jon and I often share water with Yakkers, Near as I can tell I am more comfortable- I can stretch out, sit up, grab a quick nap, even stand if I am careful-- and can carry more gear with less trouble --20 pack cooler, radio, fishing pack, bait, trash bag, small battery to power nav lights and depth sounder, anchor, bag of snacks, 3 rods, a gas lantern or LED lantern if it is dark, that is my usual load and room to spare. I can tote a fishing partner.. spread my tools and gear out where I can get to them. 

Yaks are easier to car-top I suppose but the most of them I see are in a pick-up or on a trailer. Price wise they seem to run about the same. I can float the same shallow water..

Am I missing something about Yaks?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

No...you arent...I have 2 and they aren't comfortable at all...personally, I need to move more than what I can in a yak...personal preferance I guess.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I know a lot of the fishing yakkers complain about boat wakes a lot... I get it for a river, I think that would be very enjoyable, and small inland lakes I guess but I would think you would always fight the wind/waves in the bigger lakes. But a lot of them are out there catching fish from what I hear. Too each their own.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Pooka said:


> I am curious as to why you chose a Kayak instead of a 10 or 12 ft or Jon boat --with oars or trolling motor?
> 
> I have a 10 ft jon and I often share water with Yakkers, Near as I can tell I am more comfortable- I can stretch out, sit up, grab a quick nap, even stand if I am careful-- and can carry more gear with less trouble --20 pack cooler, radio, fishing pack, bait, trash bag, small battery to power nav lights and depth sounder, anchor, bag of snacks, 3 rods, a gas lantern or LED lantern if it is dark, that is my usual load and room to spare. I can tote a fishing partner.. spread my tools and gear out where I can get to them.
> 
> ...


I'm curious as to why you chose a 10' jon instead of an 18' bass boat with an electric bow mount and a 115 hp outboard. Near as I can tell that would be way more comfortable......... Sorry not trying to be a smart a$$ with my response but that's how your question came across to me. Ultimately, and I do own 2 kayaks 1 being an old town pdl, my love and enjoyment of fishing out of a kayak comes from the simplicity of it. I'm typically only taking 3 rods and 2 or 3 small tackle boxes with me. I don't have all the crap with me that I typically carry in my 19'er. I also enjoy the fact that I'm using my power, be it with paddle or peddle, as propulsion. As for comfort if you ever had the opportunity to sit in the seat of my old town predator you wouldn't be asking the question. As for taking naps that's what the couch at home is for. I'm generally too busy catching fish, so long as I can get away from those noisy 10' jons. Lol


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I personally like paddling a yak around.....and I love to fish. Why not combine the two. I'm typically too busy to fish all day long, so I'm usually just out for 3 or 4 hours. I can sit in my seat for that long easily. 
I can also keep my yak fully rigged, strapped to my garage ceiling. I pull my truck out half way, lower the kayak onto the truck bed, and away I go.
Several of the newer kayaks are stable enough to stand in. I saw a few guys stand up on their yaks last summer, and they were not being careful. Even casting large cranks or spinners.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Pooka..... I think it’s a good question. I own a 10, 12 and 14 ft aluminum boat and have never fished from a kayak. I too have wondered why the kayaks are so popular. 10-12 ft John boat is comparable to a kayak in size, cost, portability and the waters its able to navigate. Erie-eye comparing it to a 2500 lb, $30,000 bass boat makes no sense at all to me
hadn’t really thought about how much easier it is to store the kayak and the kayak doesn’t require a truck or trailer, although most people I see do transport them in a truck.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

ErieEye said:


> I'm curious as to why you chose a 10' jon instead of an 18' bass boat with an electric bow mount and a 115 hp outboard. Near as I can tell that would be way more comfortable......... Sorry not trying to be a smart a$$ with my response but that's how your question came across to me. Ultimately, and I do own 2 kayaks 1 being an old town pdl, my love and enjoyment of fishing out of a kayak comes from the simplicity of it. I'm typically only taking 3 rods and 2 or 3 small tackle boxes with me. I don't have all the crap with me that I typically carry in my 19'er. I also enjoy the fact that I'm using my power, be it with paddle or peddle, as propulsion. As for comfort if you ever had the opportunity to sit in the seat of my old town predator you wouldn't be asking the question. As for taking naps that's what the couch at home is for. I'm generally too busy catching fish, so long as I can get away from those noisy 10' jons. Lol


Sorry if it sounded that way to you,, I did not mean it to read/sound snotty, I am just curious.

The Jon I "chose" because some 24 years ago a mate who had been very slow paying a $20 debt and still didn't have the 20, but did have an old abused 60's Jon sitting in his back yard gathering dust. She went home with me 

And you should see all the junk I carry in my 18' Sylvan cuddy.-- With the 115 'rude. LOL

Man, if you have never napped on the water you have missed out. Not as cushy as a couch but rocks you like a baby. The cuddy on the Sylvan is good for that too but more cushy.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Harry1959 said:


> Pooka..... I think it’s a good question. I own a 10, 12 and 14 ft aluminum boat and have never fished from a kayak. I too have wondered why the kayaks are so popular. 10-12 ft John boat is comparable to a kayak in size, cost, portability and the waters its able to navigate. Erie-eye comparing it to a 2500 lb, $30,000 bass boat makes no sense at all to me
> hadn’t really thought about how much easier it is to store the kayak and the kayak doesn’t require a truck or trailer, although most people I see do transport them in a truck.


If I wasn't so attached to my old 10, I would have a 12. I was surprised at the stability difference the xtra 2 ft made.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

A kayak is the best tool for me to fish. Over this year in ohio, I have fished rivers, creeks, lakes, ponds (some remote at AEP that required some trekking with a cart). In florida I also fished in the ocean, inshore, and retired golf course ponds.

Many of these spots I could have fished from a john boat, but for me it is the best single tool to allow me to get to the water that I like to fish. I also fish by myself most of the time and it is easier for me to unload/load and get it into and out of the water.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a SOT kayak. I can take waves/boat wake with no problem. Huge waves right over the side do nothing......just roll off and through. Jon boat can't do that. 

How far can you walk with your Jon boat? 
Sometimes walk in access is appealing to me. I've loaded up my yak and walked miles with it (ON wheels).....(when it's balanced properly it's not too bad)

You gotta do what's right for you.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

flyphisherman said:


> I have a SOT kayak. I can take waves/boat wake with no problem. Huge waves right over the side do nothing......just roll off and through. Jon boat can't do that.
> 
> How far can you walk with your Jon boat?
> Sometimes walk in access is appealing to me. I've loaded up my yak and walked miles with it (ON wheels).....(when it's balanced properly it's not too bad)
> ...


Good point on the waves, small Jon's are not rough water craft.

I built a, for lack of a better word, "sulkie" that straps to my Jon, sits it level about hip high and makes a cart out of it. 
But I understand your point, I carried for a year and that got old very quickly.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

With my long history of back issues, I couldn’t handle sitting in a kayak. I am curious though, how long are most your kayaks and about how much do they weigh? And thanks again for all the kayak info


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

My wilderness tarpon is a 10 ft and it's weight is listed at 55 lbs.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Harry1959 said:


> I am curious though, how long are most your kayaks and about how much do they weigh?


12.5 ft 75lbs


Almost forgot to mention.......Exercise.....I enjoy a good paddle. I enjoy paddling so much that I really delved into trolling from the yak.......and it works better than I could have imagined.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I have small old town that I've had for 25 years, never saw so many yaks or such costly ones then. I like the ease, throw it on car and I can be fishing at alum or Hoover within 10 min. I take 1 pole, 1 small box. I did break down and put a fish finder on last year. If I had something that was as pricey as a John boat, I guess I'd rather have the boat. I choose what I'm gonna fish for and travel light and simple. If I dont catch I still really enjoy being out. Sometimes I just travel around and grab bobbers that got hung up in trees!
Also got one for my daughter when she was 5 (3 years ago) and she loves it. Nice being out on summer evenings with her. I would love to have a John boat as well but not in the cards for now


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I bought a kayak because I have had a canoe since I was 16, im 61 now, and it was a natural progression Mine is 13' 2" and ways 99 lbs by the way. Thats why you see them on trailers and in the back of pickups. Alot of the more expensive boats are heavy Youre not throwing a Jackson Big Rig on top of a car. Why go kayak ? Canoes are fun in rivers , but are wind catchers in open water . Just trying to turn one in a high wind can be next to impossible That and 10 ft john boats scare the hell out of me You flip or fall out in one of those and youre in trouble,possibly looking at it sinking I bought my Big Rig for inshore ocean fishing Can handle rough water way better than a jon boat I can even stand up in mine If I do fall out, I just climb back in Its not going anywhere And I enjoy the paddle. Although that boat is by no means a paddlers dream Im thinking of getting a second one, lighter and faster for paddling around For fishing ,I love my Big Rig I do have an old 12'6" meyer aluminum row boat with a nice deep v on it Way more comfortable than a jon boat Ive had that out in some rough water no problem


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I fished in a 10 ft jon boat alot down in Florida. Was never comfortable Felt like Gator Snacks all the time Lake Tarpon Big and windy


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

I've been kayak fishing since the mid 60's. I too like the versatility, stealth, and exercise aspect of kayak fishing. I can also cover way more ground than I could rowing my 12' aluminum boat.
My main yak is a long/weighty sot, at 14'3" and 75lbs, it handles Erie well and can carry everything I need for the day. Also geez, I'm such a klutz, I was always way too noisy in my aluminum (not so much in the plastic)!
My wife and I also enjoy exploring and spring birding the inland lake shorelines in the spring.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Pooka said:


> I can float the same shallow water..


With all due respect, no you can't. I've owned a 10' and a 12' jon boat for years. Used it a ton for duck hunting. Had small outboards, trolling motors, and oar rigs.
Then I got heavy into fishing RIVERS. I took the 10' jon boat down a Central Ohio river in July and I learned that jon boats SUCK on shallow, rocky rivers. 
Almost every riffle when the water got shallow, that jon boat would stick to the rocks like it had Velcro on the bottom. It ended up being a BRUTAL long day dragging that thing down the river.
I sold it a couple weeks later and got a Royalex canoe. Never looked back. Same capacity to carry gear, add motors, oars, etc... but a beautiful, flexing, sliding plastic Royalex bottom that glides over everything made ALL the difference in the world.
I'll take you fishing down the Big Darby in low, summer water in your jon boat and you'll understand my point very quickly.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Uh- Oh! somebody let Bubba out of his cage. 

But he's right.
I can load a 44 and 60 lb. yak in my van in about 6-7 minutes.
Spontaneity is everything to me. It accounts for an extra 4-5 trips every season.
not to mention, carrying it to the launch like a suitcase.
I also own a royalex 16' canoe, but piloting your own craft, affords a personal fishing experience,
one you can't have, trying to cast the best hole with a mate. --Tim


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I was a yakker for about 6yrs and i caught a ton of fish from it. This spring I sold the yak for $800 and found a nice 14ft Grumman with a 25hp tiller, minn kota powerdrive and a nice trailer with good tires for $1200 locally. Its my run and gun boat that fishes all the waters that i fished with my yak. Im just way more comfortable and i go fast now. Soon after that purchase, i found good deals on inflatable yaks and a 14ft kaboat for portability in car trucks tucked away from thieves and weather.. So for less than $2000 (cost a nice yak tax included0, I have a boat for every purpose. The cost of yaks, imo are too expensive for what is designed for. But for some reason i still want another one...ha...


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

View attachment 288103


The Kaboat fishes 2 people great, is extremely stable and it is built very rugged. I’ve used it through the summer a few times drifting down the grand river from hapersfield to st Clair street in Painesville. Bounced off rocks and drug up the bank into the woods to use as a bed with a tarp over it! Slept better than on a normal air mattress. Both guys can stand fishing at the same time too. Or sit on one side of the pontoon. Super stable. That Kaboat was the best $500 I’ve ever spent. It packs up into my Honda’s truck and I can go fish any lake near or far including Lake Erie. I plan to get a vintage 2 stroke 15hp this year and it’ll fly up river just like in the YouTube videos. 

And the 14ft Grumman was just being at the right place at the right time because that lil boat is just plain awesome. It scoots at around 26mph with me which is a blast. I think I have more fun in this boat than the Lake Erie rig. It drafts like 5” of water with me in it. This lil rig is the perfect out of town boat for me to travel with. Camping gear goes in the boat with everything else to leave the car for people. I just don’t understand the whole $2000 kayak rigs with a $300 trailer when you can have something that won’t wear out or have you paddling for hours into the wind. Now, if I find a nice sit on top yak for $200, sure I’ll buy it, but no way will I spend $1000 or more just for the yak then another few hundred to outfit it.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That Kaboat is sweet!!

One other point, I have taken my kayak through a few sections of the New River in VA that you wouldn't want to take your jon boat on. I've also seen a few hairy put-ins that you have no chance to get a jon boat in..........some of the best fishing stretches of creek/river to be found because access is difficult.

It helps that I enjoy kayaking.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

The smallest river in my area is the little Miami. I’ve fished it my whole life wth 12 ft John boats, even v hulls. When it’s low, I will drag a little in the shallower rapids. No big deal, I just get out of boat wth less weight it clears the shallow. Im alittle surprised that I’ve never hit a rock and punctuated one of my tin boats. You can find 12 footers pretty cheapen and holes are patchable, so if I ever did punch a hole, wouldn’t be that big a deal. I bought my current 12 footer about 3 years ago. Only paid $220 for boat, oars, trolling motor and battery, The wheels on it are good in some situations. With wheels in the center, it balances real nice and is easy to roll. Dry weight is 120 lbs, but it’s a sea nymph and heavier than some other 12 footers, it’s also around 54 inches wide, which makes it pretty stable. I’ve never seen a pivoting wheel system like this. If anyone knows what it’s called or who made it, I’d like to know. I did replace the wheels 
There are pros and cons to both kayaks and tin boats.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Can't toss a small aluminum boat inside my camper or car-top one (on a full sized SUV) without some help either. I have a small john boat that lives at the family farm, it's nice for that. But my cheap kayaks (< $200 each) go hand in hand with our camping adventures - In the year I've had them, I've had them on ponds (various campgrounds and private ponds) and streams (Mohican), large inland lakes (Caesar Creek, Atwood, Pymatuning), and even Lake Erie. Couldn't have done the skinny water stream (at all) or Lake Erie (safely) in a 10' john boat, and navigating the Caesar Creek boat traffic would have been much more uncomfortable.

now, to the guys fishing Lake Erie and elsewhere on $1,000+ trailered kayaks loaded with electronics and as much gear as a charter boat …… I'd probably rather just have a 14' V-hulled aluminum tiller boat set up to fish.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

When I was in Central Ohio, I used my kayak a lot. Would float the Darbys, Scioto, Alum Creek, Big Walnut, and various lakes. It was great in the creeks and rivers but tedious on the lakes. When I moved back to Eastern Ohio, I decided to buy a boat. I fish the Ohio River a lot and kayaks work but not as well as a boat and motor. Most of the creeks I fish are easier to wade than kayak down. The lakes around here are a 50-50 split between HP restricted and not, so I have plenty of options for my boat and if I want to fish HP restricted lakes, I just use my trolling motor and not my outboard. 

I do miss my kayak though. I wish I had it for when I fish ponds. I also wish I had it on days where I don't feel like hauling my boat around. Kayaks are very convenient from that aspect. This is why, even though I have a 16' boat, I am considering getting a 10' yak again. More for the convenience and specialized fishing.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I use a kevlar Souris river canoe or my trusty old Grumman Sport Boat. Canoe weighs 47# and fishes two comfortably. Sport Boat is the honey badger of small boats














. Tougher than hell and it just don't care. It's downside is it weighs 95#. I have tried kayaking and it is fun... I just prefer the canoe. We fly fish out of it or drift rivers for steelies. I have used my buddy's Jackson and it is nice. If I didn't have kids then I'd think about it but it is one boat for one guy. I rarely fish alone. I do take a kayak paddle for the canoe at times.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We have a floating dock on our pond and I built a kayak launch support to make it easy to get in and out of the kayaks from the dock. My wife takes her kayak on our pond quite often. She purchased a kayak for me as a present. Even though I was not thrilled about the idea she assured me the salesman told her that it was the largest they had and it would easily support me. Obviously the salesman over estimated the capability of the yak and underestimated the load. I put the kayak on the launch and easily climbed in. I pushed gently off of the underwater supports and was yakking for all of about 2.6 seconds before turning over into the water. Amid all of the laughter and the confused looks on my dogs faces I grabbed my brand new kayak and paddle and swam with them to the swim ladder and climbed onto the dock. To me, it was the confirmation that the only people that purchase a yak is because they can't afford a boat. I have a boat!

When she asked me what went wrong I told her that for me is was like trying to sit on a beach ball under the water. 

I am happy for all of you that enjoy your kayaks, for me it provided a whole new meaning to Yak Attack


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

I am still reading. 
I caught myself defending my Jon and since that was not my intention with this thread, I bowed out of posting. 

Thanks for all the interesting replies.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I have both an Ocean Kayak Prowler Big Game 1st gen & a 19' JH Performance B190 https://www.jhperformanceboats.com/index.html

The boat is used exclusively in salt water and mostly to get me from one wading spot to another, or if the Gulf is calm enough, out the passes to deeper water (within a couple miles of shore). My kayak is used in both fresh and salt. As a fly fisherman, the 'yak allows me to creep up on reds feeding next to the shoreline in the back bays. Many of our bottoms are so soft and muddy that they are inaccessable on foot. I use my kayak in freshwater to chase white bass during the spring spawning run, as well as largemouths, smallies & Guadalupe bass year round. Having a F350 with an 8' bed makes tossing a 12' kayak in the back a breeze.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I bought a yak because I can easily stow it away in my garage. I also like the portability and simplicity of it. It's also more quiet than a noisy metal bottom boat. It's also preferable on the smaller rivers I fish, and I've been very successful with it on larger rivers like the Ohio. Nothing against john boats or boats in general. I think the yak is easier in terms of what I mentioned above and it really works for what I like to do.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I also have both. When I have all day I'll take the 14' Smokercraft w/25h and enjoy the side imaging, live well, trolling motor. But on a whim, I'll grab the 10' 44lbs yak and head out for a few hours. 

Obviously, the gear in the yak is limited to 2 rods and a fraction of tackle. But, I've learned to utilize the few things in my yak box and focus on the limited water and gear, dial into the method instead of pushing the button and motoring to another spot across the lake.

Another reason for both, is the recreation aspect of the yak as mentioned above. I'm planning an overnight river trip with the yak. And the wife enjoys river kayaking over lake paddling. I enjoy both!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

joerugz said:


> Obviously, the gear in the yak is limited to 2 rods and a fraction of tackle. But, I've learned to utilize the few things in my yak box and focus on the limited water and gear, dial into the method instead of pushing the button and motoring to another spot across the lake.


I do n't know why one would have to limit themselves to two rods.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Bubbagon said:


> I do n't know why one would have to limit themselves to two rods.
> View attachment 296191


That'll work if you're throwing conventional equipment. More than two rods becomes quite the mess if you're tossing flies.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Y'all are required to register kayaks with the state regardless if they are powered or not, correct? Just curious, what do they charge for registration? We only have to register if we put some sort of motor on. A Hobie Mirage Drive is exempt, but something like a Old Town Predator MK is not.

Taking the kayak & hitting the Sabine River on the TX/LA border below Toledo Bend this weekend. Crappie, White Bass & Stripers are all running! Hope they're hungry!!


----------

